# Neues Saitek Keyboard entdeckt!



## moddingfreaX (6. November 2008)

In den letzten Tagen sind vermehrt bilder eines Nachfolgers der bekannten und beliebten Saitek Eclipse Keyboard-Reihe aufgetaucht.
Als Nummer 3 der Serie trägt es den Namen Eclipse 3 und soll in einer blauen Beleuchtung und einer Höhenverstellung in 2 Stufen daherkommen.
Ein genaues Erscheinungsdatum oder weitere Details sind leider derzeit noch nicht bekannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Hartware.de


----------



## KTMDoki (6. November 2008)

sieht schonmal gut aus! 

bin schon auf die features gespannt


----------



## Jami (6. November 2008)

sieht ein bischen wie die cyborg aus. Oder die Cyborg wie die Eclipse?!


----------



## push@max (6. November 2008)

gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut das neue Keyboard...schaue mich nämlich so langsam nach einem Neuen um und das Teil hat etwas


----------



## Fransen (6. November 2008)

VOm optischen jedenfalls Meilenweit besser, als dieses Cyborg.


----------



## lowkres (6. November 2008)

Ich brauch mal auch langsam ne neue Tastatur,aber warum sind bei vielen Tasturen(G11,Cyborg usw.) die Enter Taste so klein?


----------



## Malkav85 (6. November 2008)

Irgendwie kommt mir das sehr bekannt vor ?! Gibts das nicht schon längst?


----------



## killer89 (6. November 2008)

Die kleine Enter-Taste ist doch eigentlich auf das Amerikanische-Layout beschränkt... die deutschen Tastas haben große Enter-Tasten

MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. November 2008)

sieht sehr gut aus im gegensatz zur Cyborg


----------



## googie (8. November 2008)

lowkres schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal auch langsam ne neue Tastatur,aber warum sind bei vielen Tasturen(G11,Cyborg usw.) die Enter Taste so klein?


englisches layout. deutsche haben idr große entertasten


----------



## ultio (8. November 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> VOm optischen jedenfalls Meilenweit besser, als dieses Cyborg.


Das Cyborg sieht in echt total genial aus, wirklich. Ein Freund von mir hat es, ich bin eigentlich nachdem ich es bei ihm gesehen habe wirklich am überlegen ob ichs mir zulegen soll...


----------



## buzty (8. November 2008)

ob die cyborg nun gut aussieht odern icht ist ja geschmakcssache, mir persönlich gefällt sie auch nciht sooo gut, ist ein wenig bunt und so. die neue eclipse sieht mMn aus wie ne mischung aus der alten eclipe (relativ schlicht und kompakt) und der cyborg (der rahmen oben mit den leuchtanzeigen usw) aus. wenn sie verarbeitungstechnisch was her macht dann könnte man sich das glatt überlegen, ich bin eh grad am umschauen...


----------



## LiL Fränkii (8. November 2008)

Neue Tastatur brauch ich echt mal...und diese hier sieht schon mal geil aus.


----------



## Janny (8. November 2008)

find ich auch, sieht schick aus.


----------



## TALON-ONE (8. November 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> VOm optischen jedenfalls Meilenweit besser, als dieses Cyborg.



Das Teil sieht fast genauso aus wie das Cyborg, ich weiß das, denn ich benutze eins.
Die Auflage unten und die Form sind etwas anders und scheinbar ist die Beleuchtung nur blau. Der Rest ist fast identisch.
Also Mädels, erst vergleichen, dann posten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CentaX (8. November 2008)

Und ich wollt eigl schon das Cyborg haben, obwohl mein ganzer PC auf blau getrimmt ist 
Aber in Blau sieht das Ding noch besser aus... und irgendwann geht auch ne G15 irgendwann kaputt... Die Roccat Valo ist auch interessant, aber erstmal schweineteuer... Naja, auf jeden Fall ist das ein heißer Kandidat auf den Nachfolger meiner G15 (der hoffentlich nicht allzu schnell gebraucht wird)


----------



## Fransen (8. November 2008)

TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Das Teil sieht fast genauso aus wie das Cyborg, ich weiß das, denn ich benutze eins.
> Die Auflage unten und die Form sind etwas anders und scheinbar ist die Beleuchtung nur blau. Der Rest ist fast identisch.



Optisch in dem Sinne, dass die Kirmesbudenbeleuchtung der Cyborg nicht sonderlich schön ist, dass macht das neue Design besser.




TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Also Mädels, erst vergleichen, dann posten



Ich wusste auch vorher wie sie aussieht.


----------



## sandmann4u (10. November 2008)

Saitek-Tastaturen sind qualitativ das letzte!
Ich hatte eine Eclipse2, die Beleuchtung hat mehrfach ihren Geist aufgegeben.
Und für zweite Wahl-Hardware soooo viel Geld ausgeben?
Dann kann es doch eher die G11 oder die neue MS-Gamer-Tastatur sein...


----------



## TALON-ONE (14. November 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Optisch in dem Sinne, dass die Kirmesbudenbeleuchtung der Cyborg nicht sonderlich schön ist, dass macht das neue Design besser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kirmesbudenbeleuchtung ??
Lässt sich aus-u. einschalten, einfarbig in jeder Farbe oder jedes Tastenfeld einzeln, dazu noch 4 Beleuchtungstufen. Das Eclypse2 nur blau, sonst wenig Unterschied.
Ist aber Geschmackssache. Was die Verarbeitung u. Qualität angeht, hatte ich nie ein besseres Keyboard.
2.-Wahl Hardware trifft beim Cyborg nicht zu.
Die meisten Logitech sind wesentlich klappriger verarbeitet und nicht weniger teuer


----------



## lllllll (17. November 2008)

Hmm, sieht sehr gut aus!

Was ich lieber mal sehen würde ist eine Gamer-Tastatur, welche ein ergonomisches Design trägt, beleuchtete Tasten hat, und auf der linken Seite ein Extra-Tastenteil für die Spielsteuerung!!

Das wär mal was neues 

P.S. diese Idee trägt mein Copyright, jede Firma, welche dies realisieren will, möge sich doch bitte per PM an mich wenden, zwecks Geldaustausch


----------



## Invisible (18. November 2008)

sandmann4u schrieb:


> Saitek-Tastaturen sind qualitativ das letzte!
> Ich hatte eine Eclipse2, die Beleuchtung hat mehrfach ihren Geist aufgegeben.
> Und für zweite Wahl-Hardware soooo viel Geld ausgeben?
> Dann kann es doch eher die G11 oder die neue MS-Gamer-Tastatur sein...



Also ich hab seit dem release die Saitek Eclipse (1?)
Die ist schon bei ner LAN 2 Stockwerke die Treppen runtergeflogen, dabei ist die Enter Taste und die Leer Taste Rausgeflogen. Die waren einfach wieder einzusetzten, bei der ganzen Aktion hat die auch nicht ein Kratzer davon getragen, und auch keine kleinen abstehenden Teile wie z.b. die Klappen für die Höhe oder die Handballenauflage die ja locker ist sind abgekracht. Also extrem Stabil. Beleuchtung tut auch noch.

Den einzigen Schaden den sie von der Lan davongetragen hat sind Tomatensoßen Flecken von Ravioli^^ aber das auch nur weil ich die nicht wegkratzen will 

Und naja nach fast 2 Jahren geht auch etwas der Lack von der C Taste weg, komtm wahrscheinlich vom vielen Clippen in CoD^^

Die dinger sind Top!! und P/L ist genauso gut.


----------

